# How long and what temp to bake wood?



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Im wanting to bring some wood in for my rats. Not pine or Cedar (i have Cherry wood) and i was wondering: I know you have to bake it, what temp should i bake it at and for how long? and i was planning to freeze it for 2 days after baking just to be safe... just incase


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Also, if Cherry isnt safe i can provide other woods like Oak. ( we keep firewood for the winter and have alot lying around)


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

From what I've read, 200-250F for 2-3 hours. I'm not sure about oak :/ I know apple, pear and grape woods are all safe. I found this list here: http://www.egerbil.com/safe_woods_for_gerbils. I have no idea how trustworthy this site is though, but it's the only site where I found an actual list.
*Safe Wood List*

_*Mulberry*_
_*Hazelnut*_
_*Dogwoods*_
_*Chinese Dogwood*_
_*Horse Apple*_
_*Kiwi*_
_*Bamboo*_
_*Grape*_
_*Manzanita*_
_*Magnolia*_
_*Pecan*_
_*Quince*_
_*Loquat*_
_*Medlar*_
_*Rowanberry*_
_*Larch*_
_*Chinese Gooseberry*_
_*Longan*_
_*Lychee*_
_*Magnolia*_
_*Alderberry*_
_*Ribbonwood*_
_*Poplar*_
_*Aspen*_
_*Elm*_
_*Sycamore*_
_*Cercis (Redbud or Spicewood)*_
_*Acacia*_


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I honestly never baked it or freeze it or anything. But my rats spend a far amount of time outside so I'm not too worried about them getting anything from the wood. I will spray it down with water that's about it... But I don't believe my way is what is recommended. Sorry :/ I guess my comment is pretty useless hahah


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks for the replies! 2-3 hours is a long time to bake something... ._. any ideas on temps? and i think we have some Elm lying around


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I also read a source that said 300 degrees for 30 minutes. I, personally, would go with a lower temp for a longer time. 250 degrees for an hour seems like a good intermediate. You should definitely check it often regardless of what you choose.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Boiling is the better alternative for wood. It kills environmental and chemical toxins, as well as nasty critters. Baking does not remove toxins. Twenty minutes at a high boil.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the method mostly depends on the size of the wood. Boiling would be good for smaller pieces meant for chewing, but some ornamental/decorative pieces may be too large for a pot.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I suppose. I do have a kettle and a fire pit I've had to use on the rare occasion. But even my ornamental pieces for my terrariums fit in my chili pot.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Hm. I've never baked or boiled wood that I brought in from outside. I've washed it down, but that's it really. But I've also never brought in old or rotting wood. Only stuff straight from the tree or just fallen.


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

Speaking of wood, has anyone figured out a good way to know whether something made out of wood isn't pine or cedar? I know a lot of people buy kids toys and everything but how do we know what kind that is? Definitely like the idea of baking it regardless to kill anything that could be on it


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Different density perhaps? Probably more technical than anyone really wants to be when determining wood type  It would also require a fairly uniform shape that you could calculate the volume of >.<


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Another possibility that may not be as accurate would be to press you fingernail into the wood and try to scratch it. If you can easily scratch it then it's likely a soft wood which is bad for rats (pine and cedar are softwoods). There are likely exceptions to this rule though.


----------

